# State Official Inquiring About My Comments on This Forum



## hawkeye

As most of you know, I have been critical of the State of Utah and the DWR for their lack of transparency and accountability for the last several years. In an effort to address that problem, I have taken time to research the issues, attend meetings, and speak with leaders of the DWR, conservation groups, legislators and even the governor's office. I have also actively posted on forums in an effort to highlight the problems and educate fellow sportsmen. As explained in prior posts, the comments I post online are my personal views.

My most recent post was a thread encouraging sportsmen to use the ongoing governor's race as an opportunity to bring about change: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/152953-utah-governor-s-race-opportunity-change.html In my post, I mentioned that I recently met with Jonathan Johnson and that he was committed to eliminating cronyism in state government and increasing accountability and transparency. I explained that I was not telling anyone how to vote in the upcoming election. That is a personal decision and there are typically many issues that come into play with such a decision. However, if you are a concerned sportsman that is frustrated with the status quo, then the current governor's election is an opportunity for change. Make your voices heard while the candidates are listening.

My comments apparently struck a chord with at least one person in our state government. Last Thursday, Mike Styler, Executive Director of the Department of Natural Resources, sent an email to two of my partners at my law firm expressing his displeasure with me and my comments. Why is this important? Because as the Executive Director of the Department of Natural Resources, Mr. Styler not only oversees the Division of Wildlife Resources but also several other Divisions of the Utah State Government, including the Division of Water Rights. See http://dnr.utah.gov/divisions.html My two law partners who received the email from Mr. Styler work in the Water Rights practice at our law firm and regularly appear in front of the Division of Water Rights in order to protect the interests of our clients. My Styler's email stated as follows:

From: Mike Styler <[email protected]>
Date: June 16, 2016 at 10:52:10 AM MDT
To: <[email protected]>, [email protected]>
Subject: Your opinions?
Hi XXX and XXX,
I respect and value your judgments and opinions. I am bothered by the actions of Jason Hawkins, of your law firm. He has posted on numerous Internet Wildlife forums criticizing our Department and particularly our Division of Wildlife Resources. We are big boys and can handle that. He seems to be obsessed however by posting about 1700 times on just one of the many forums that he frequents. The question I have, however, is he representing his opinion only, or the opinion of your Law firm in this recent post where he endorses Governor Herbert's opponent? I will paste his post below so you can see it.

Thanks in advance for your opinions on this.

Thanks,
Mike Styler

While Mr. Styler is certainly entitled to his own opinion about me and my political views, I believe it is inappropriate for Mr. Styler to send an email about me and my political views from his official utah.gov email account to attorneys at my firm who regularly appear before the Division of Water Rights, which he oversees. If Mr. Styler has a problem with me or the political views that I expressed in an online hunting forum outside of work then he should call me, email me or ask to meet with me. Don't take it out on my partners or put them in an uncomfortable position. I would be more than happy to sit down and discuss my concerns with him in person, as I have done with others in his department. However, he should not be using his official position in an effort to silence me. I work at a law firm with over 50 lawyers and over 100 employees. Outside of work, our lawyers and employees are actively involved in a wide variety of political, social and religious groups and causes. As explained in multiple posts, my comments on this forum are my own personal views and I take full responsibility for them. Mike Styler had no legitimate reason to believe that my personal comments posted online had anything to do with the official "opinion of our law firm." Likewise, Mr. Styler has no legitimate reason to seek out my partners' opinions about my personal views as expressed online. Do any of you believe those were his motives for sending the email? I believe that he was simply using his official position in an effort to silence me and that is not right.

I struggled with how best to respond to this situation. However, after giving it some careful thought and consideration, I decided to post it online in an effort to shine a light on this problem and avoid similar issues in the future. And Mr. Styler, when you read this post, feel free to shoot me an email if you would like to discuss or better understand the concerns that I expressed in my original post. I can be reached at [email protected]. As explained above, I would welcome the opportunity to discuss these issues with you in person.

Hawkeye


----------



## Igottabigone

Styler is also an appointee and close associate of the governor. The governor appoints the wildlife board and read a prepared statement at the last expo. It's not hard to see where this is coming from, especially in an election year.

This was clearly a veiled threat to you and your law firm and is what is wrong with Utah politics. Who anyone votes for is a personal choice and none of their business. Also, why would Styler care even if it were the "opinion of your firm." It's none of his business. He's not your client. Honestly, I hope the news or Johnson's campaign sees this and puts it all over the place. Kudos for shining a light on this. Again, there needs to be accountability. This email from Styler just took this issue to whole new level. Styler, Gov. Herbert, and the DWR ought to be ashamed. But, I guess nothing is that surprising coming out of that group anymore.


----------



## Bax*

Hmmm....

This thread walks a fine line on forum rules. But I am going to remind everyone to stay on outdoor related topics if you choose to respond. 

Although this is an interesting situation, we don't want to get into a political debate outside the foundation of this forum.


----------



## swbuckmaster

What is styles online name

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye

I don't think he posts on these forums . . . but he apparently reads them. Posting a response to my comments would have been a more appropriate response.

Hawkeye


----------



## bowgy

Bax* said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> This thread walks a fine line on forum rules. But I am going to remind everyone to stay on outdoor related topics if you choose to respond.
> 
> Although this is an interesting situation, we don't want to get into a political debate outside the foundation of this forum.


I agree it is a fine line, however, if a government official, especially the highest ranking official relating to our outdoor wildlife, is using his official position and this forum to to personally attack one of our forum members to try and silence his first amendment rights by threatening his personal livelihood, then it should be a concern to all of us on this forum no matter which side we lean toward or agree with.

That being said, this is the internet and an open forum and it would behoove all to do their own due diligence in making a judgement. JMHO


----------



## Catherder

Wow. 

It seemed to me that your thread endorsing Johnson was pretty benign. I suspect though that the reason Styler has a burr under his saddle is for the "FAQ expo tag" rebuttal prepared a few months ago. His response would suggest that you certainly got the attention of the DNR and other power players. At minimum, it indicates mission accomplished for your work there and a job well done.


----------



## Bax*

Bowgy,

You are right. Inquiring minds want to know. This forum just isn't the right venue for political discussions outside Utah outdoors.


----------



## hawkeye

Bax-

I always try to follow the forum rules but with all due respect, this issue is directly related to wildlife, hunting and the outdoors. Many of my posts over the last few years have been focused on highlighting the problems we face with wildlife management in this state. If state officials are monitoring these forums and attempting to interfere with the employment of forum members then that is not right. Fortunately, I work for a great employer and that email will have no impact on me other than to confirm my prior concerns. However, what if that happened to a UWN member who worked for another branch of state government or a contractor that does business with the state. An email like that could cost that forum member his job, or at a minimum, chill his free speech rights. That is why I posted the email and I believe this thread is directly related to the outdoors and our discussions on this forum. Thanks.

Hawkeye


----------



## Bax*

I'm not saying you aren't following the rules Hawkeye 

I'm saying there are guys that will take the topic into left field and then start weird rants. So long as we don't get guys like that (Huge29 :mrgreen: ) we will be fine.


----------



## hawkeye

Thank you sir.


----------



## wyogoob

The UWN is not an open forum. We don't do religion, race, porno, and ethnicity because ethnicity is too hard to spell and most of the members don't know what it means anyway. 

Uh...we have a lot of rules, may of which we follow rather loosely, many we don't. But we just don't do politics unless it's outdoor related and that sometimes ends up veering off-tract to politics NOT related to the outdoors. Which is what Bax* is alluding too.


----------



## bowgy

wyogoob said:


> The UWN is not an open forum. We don't do religion, race, porno, and ethnicity because ethnicity is too hard to spell and most of the members don't know what it means anyway.
> 
> Uh...we have a lot of rules, may of which we follow rather loosely, many we don't. But we just don't do politics unless it's outdoor related and that sometimes ends up veering off-tract to politics NOT related to the outdoors. Which is what Bax* is alluding too.


As in open, I meant that anyone can join and post as long as they follow the rules and that anyone can read the posts.

Open to the public, so to speak.


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> As in open, I meant that anyone can join and post as long as they follow the rules and that anyone can read the posts.
> 
> Open to the public, so to speak.


Oh OK, good.

.


----------



## Trooper

Bully much? Thanks for sharing this. And believe it has an effect. I personally am a state employee- it's pretty darn chilling to think the Governor's cabinet is out watching forums and placing calls to posters' employers. I'll think twice before criticizing the state government again.

Ps: I love you governor Herbert (may his reign be long and prosperous!)


----------



## stevo1

As soon as the head of DNR (which runs DWR) starts calling your work the effect is chilling and meant to intimidate. He can call my boss anytime, she has me cleaning the garage.:-o


----------



## PBH

Igottabigone said:


> ...the DWR ought to be ashamed. ...


Why the DWR?
Whose included in this -- biologists? Clerks? Technicians?

just trying to understand why the "DWR" should be ashamed that the the Director of the DNR overstepped his bounds?

UWN should be ashamed.


----------



## Igottabigone

PBH said:


> Why the DWR?
> Whose included in this -- biologists? Clerks? Technicians?
> 
> just trying to understand why the "DWR" should be ashamed that the the Director of the DNR overstepped his bounds?
> 
> UWN should be ashamed.


Fair enough PBH. I know several state employees at the DWR and by and large all of them have been upstanding and helpful. I may not agree with them on issues, but they've been straightforward and appear to want to do what's best for wildlife. My comment was more directed at the Wildlife Board and those at the DWR who've been instrumental in continuing the cronyism.


----------



## swbuckmaster

If hawkeyes post isn't hunting related I don't know what is. It's basically the future of our hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzly

Trooper said:


> I love you governor Herbert (may his reign be long and prosperous!)


 Hilarious!!!


----------



## martymcfly73

Herbert is no friend to the Utah Outdoorsman. Just look at what he pulled with the stream access issue so his brother in law could open a zip line.


----------



## PBH

Igottabigone said:


> Fair enough PBH. My comment was more directed at *the Wildlife Board* and _those at the DWR who've been instrumental in continuing the cronyism_.


OK, that's sounds a little better. I'm still curious about that last bit: those at the DWR continuing the cronyism. Could you, or even Hawkeye, help me understand the who's and what's of this complaint? Just trying to get an understanding of your perspective is all.



martymcfly73 said:


> Herbert is no friend to the Utah Outdoorsman. Just look at what he pulled with the stream access issue so his brother in law could open a zip line.


He simply learned this trick from his predecessor and current supporting former governor Leavitt! Those commercials make me sick!

Why haven't any of us learned our lessons?? We continue to vote these creeps into office, then get upset when they sell out our public access to private interests!

I can't decide how I'm going to vote this year, but I can tell you that so far the R's aren't going to get my votes!


----------



## Airborne

Bax* said:


> I'm not saying you aren't following the rules Hawkeye
> 
> I'm saying there are guys that will take the topic into left field and then start weird rants.


Nobody on this forum would do such a thing!!! Now that we have cleared that up... who wants to hear my theory about how SFW is responsible for airline food :grin:


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> Why the DWR?
> Whose included in this -- biologists? Clerks? Technicians?
> 
> just trying to understand why the "DWR" should be ashamed that the the Director of the DNR overstepped his bounds?


Fair comment, but it leads me to wonder what stuff like this, or the expo tag fiasco, do for morale among the DWR/DNR staff? In asking, I realize that the people most able to answer the question may be reluctant to do so.


----------



## Hoopermat

WWRND
What would Randy Newberg do. 
I say spread the word. If he is sending emails like this then he feels you are getting close to the truth. 
The truth of the corruption in our local government and their plans to take away from us sportsman. 
There is going to be more coming out as these land transfer people get closer to their goals. 
Let's hope he keeps sending emails. That is pure panic on his part.


----------



## Dunkem

Kind of getting more into that left field guys.


----------



## johnnycake

Wanna bet he isn't getting enough selenium?:mrgreen:

But seriously, that is a despicable move by a state official


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Hawkeye we support you here. And to any Utah representatives reading this forum stop being crooked, bought, puppets of the ideology that trashes our wildlife, wastes tax dollars, disregards our natural resources, and ignores the public you represent. Instead of trying to attack someone's free speech and life because they've chosen to stand up for what they believe in, find whats left of your slimy, crooked souls and be prepared to get voted out. I thought the GOP was all about free speech and the constitution.... I guess until it's the truth they don't want to hear. Any candidate who chooses to steal from our wildlife and natural resources will be called out on this forum, Facebook, Instagram, and every other source of media until they clean up their acts by me, and many others and that's a promise.


----------



## wyogoob

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## wyogoob

swbuckmaster said:


> If hawkeyes post isn't hunting related I don't know what is. It's basically the future of our hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


We already established, recognized, his original post was outdoor-related. Are you just reading the posts on the top of each page again? 

I'm thinking the sky is falling on Utah; first wolves, now this (uh, what is "this" by the way?) Anyway, I'm thinkin' of moving out of Utah, moving from Evingston to Kemmerererrer.

.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> We already established, recognized, his original post was outdoor-related. Are you just reading the posts on the top of each page again?
> 
> I'm thinking the sky is falling on Utah; first wolves, now this (uh, what is "this" by the way?) Anyway, I'm thinkin' of moving out of Utah, moving from Evingston to Kemmerererrer.
> 
> .


You missed a few "errer"'s


----------



## LostLouisianian

johnnycake said:


> Wanna bet he isn't getting enough selenium?:mrgreen:
> 
> But seriously, that is a despicable move by a state official


Sounds more like undescended testicles if you ask me.


----------



## wyoming2utah

hawkeye said:


> In my post, I mentioned that I recently met with Jonathan Johnson and that he was committed to eliminating cronyism in state government and increasing accountability and transparency. I explained that I was not telling anyone how to vote in the upcoming election. That is a personal decision and there are typically many issues that come into play with such a decision. However, if you are a concerned sportsman that is frustrated with the status quo, then the current governor's election is an opportunity for change. Make your voices heard while the candidates are listening.


I know that I may be doing exactly what the mods don't want me to do; however, with the potential impact politics could make in our governor's race, I can't help but voice an opinion. Sorry, mods if I am crossing that slippery slope that you don't want crossed....

Anyway, I agree that transparency and increased accountability are things that we need with our Governor in regards to Utah wildlife and the management of that wildlife. However, after reading about Jonathan Johnson's plans of turning all national forest and BLM land over to the state, I could not in any way, shape, or form not at least point out that Johnson is an enemy to public lands and a real threat to our public lands and hunting heritage. He may argue that point, but I don't see how any of his arguments could hold water. To me, transferring public lands to Utah state ownership is a huge threat to the very public lands many/most of us love to utilize as our hunting and fishing destinations. The transfer of those lands could potentially cost many/most of us a whole lot of access to places we really love. For this reason, I strongly urge all sportsmen to please, please, NOT vote for Johnson!


----------



## wyogoob

wyoming2utah said:


> I know that I may be doing exactly what the mods don't want me to do; however, with the potential impact politics could make in our governor's race, I can't help but voice an opinion. Sorry, mods if I am crossing that slippery slope that you don't want crossed....
> 
> Anyway, I agree that transparency and increased accountability are things that we need with our Governor in regards to Utah wildlife and the management of that wildlife. However, after reading about Jonathan Johnson's plans of turning all national forest and BLM land over to the state, I could not in any way, shape, or form not at least point out that Johnson is an enemy to public lands and a real threat to our public lands and hunting heritage. He may argue that point, but I don't see how any of his arguments could hold water. To me, transferring public lands to Utah state ownership is a huge threat to the very public lands many/most of us love to utilize as our hunting and fishing destinations. The transfer of those lands could potentially cost many/most of us a whole lot of access to places we really love. For this reason, I strongly urge all sportsmen to please, please, NOT vote for Johnson!


Yer doing it all wrong. Sandwich yer political posts.

Start the post with a little sugar; say something nice about Loke's store or Bax*'s cat.

Then pile on the political hate stuff...uh..no cusswords and no more than 50,000 words. That's what gets Hawkeye every time, he's always over 50,000 words. We don't read any of it, we just do a search for key words like "wildlife", "hunting", fishing, "land", "goobers"...outdoorsy stuff like that. Please refrain from using "2nd admendment" in your political posts cause none of us Mods can spell it in order to do a search on it.

When you close the post, the last slice of bread of the post "sandwich", throw in a compliment on my cooking.

Lastly, and it goes with out saying I guess, if you want to break Forum rules put yer political post at the end of a page where no one will read it.

.


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> Yer doing it all wrong. Sandwich yer political posts.
> 
> Start the post with a little sugar; say something nice about Loke's store or Bax*'s cat.
> 
> Then pile on the political hate stuff...uh..no cusswords and no more than 50,000 words. That's what gets Hawkeye every time, he's always over 50,000 words. We don't read any of it, we just do a search for key words like "wildlife", "hunting", fishing, "land", "goobers"...outdoorsy stuff like that. Please refrain from using "2nd admendment" in your political posts cause none of us Mods can spell it in order to do a search on it.
> 
> When you close the post, the last slice of bread of the post "sandwich", throw in a compliment on my cooking.
> 
> Lastly, and it goes with out saying I guess, if you want to break Forum rules put yer political post at the end of a page; no one will read it.
> 
> .


This is MY favorite thread! :shock::shock:


----------



## hawkeye

Dang Goob, you have me figured out!

Wyo2Utah, I share you concerns about the attempt to take control of public lands. That is a major issue for me in the upcoming election but not hte only issue. Whether you vote for Herbert, Johnson, a Democrat or Wyogoob is your own decision. My post was meant to tell people to use the election as an opportunity to address the current provlems we face as sportsmen. Right now, the candidates are listening and want to earn our votes. Contact them and express your concerns.

hawkeye


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Yer doing it all wrong. Sandwich yer political posts.
> 
> Start the post with a little sugar; say something nice about Loke's store or Bax*'s cat.
> 
> Then pile on the political hate stuff...uh..no cusswords and no more than 50,000 words. That's what gets Hawkeye every time, he's always over 50,000 words. We don't read any of it, we just do a search for key words like "wildlife", "hunting", fishing, "land", "goobers"...outdoorsy stuff like that. Please refrain from using "2nd admendment" in your political posts cause none of us Mods can spell it in order to do a search on it.
> 
> When you close the post, the last slice of bread of the post "sandwich", throw in a compliment on my cooking.
> 
> Lastly, and it goes with out saying I guess, if you want to break Forum rules put yer political post at the end of a page where no one will read it.
> 
> .


Nothing wrong with cats now be kind....we have an 18 year old that is on her last few weeks or months and it's ripping me up. I know I should have her put down but I can't muster the courage to do it. She's been a great friend and companion through a lot with our family, everyone is dreading waking up one morning and finding her stiff on the floor.


----------

